# stihl fs80 bogs down



## gbeach (Jul 2, 2010)

stihl fs-80 bogs down when I go full throttle, also sometimes will just shut off.
tried fuel filter, spark plug, fuel cap. am I looking at a carb rebuild. Don't think I have anything left. Haven't had to do one thing to it in 10 years.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

gbeach said:


> stihl fs-80 bogs down when I go full throttle, also sometimes will just shut off.
> tried fuel filter, spark plug, fuel cap. am I looking at a carb rebuild. Don't think I have anything left. Haven't had to do one thing to it in 10 years.


It might just need the carb adjusted, I think it has a Zama carb, go to their site ans select the Service/Aftermarket tab, you will find a lot of info about the carb. Have a good one. Geo

www.zamacarb.com


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

An exhaust port blocked with carbon will prevent engine from going to full throttle--if totally blocked (almost), could even cause engine to die.

Did this happen all of a sudden, or did it start loosing power in small steps?


----------

